# Staysail (staysail) on a Freedom 33



## freedom33 (Mar 6, 2010)

I own a Freedom 33 with all the hardware for a mizzen staysail and I have three questions:
1) Is it worth getting one?
2) How is it to be used?
3) Can a small stay sail made from heavy material be a good storm sail?
Klaus Gruner


----------

